# Hlektronika.gr > Site & Forum >  >  Πρόβλημα στον επεξεργαστή κειμένου

## dimitris_p

Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με τον επεξεργαστή κειμένου που συντάσσουμε το μήνυμα? Γιατί άλλοτε δεν μπορώ να βάλω κενό στης λέξεις που γράφω και άλλες φορές δουλεύει κανονικά? Αυτό παρουσιάζεται σε 2 διαφορετικά pc και με διαφορετικούς browser.

----------


## navar

ναι το κάνει !
άλλαξε γραμμή , με enter , ξαναγύρνα στην προηγούμενη και θα αφηνει κενά κανονικά !

όλα ξεκίνησαν , όλα τα προβλήματα αυτά απο τότε που έγινε ο Λεπουρας διαχειριστής , και το καταγγέλλω επί της ευκαιρίας

----------


## dimitris_p

> ναι το κάνει !
> άλλαξε γραμμή , με enter , ξαναγύρνα στην προηγούμενη και θα αφηνει κενά κανονικά !
> 
> όλα ξεκίνησαν , όλα τα προβλήματα αυτά απο τότε που έγινε ο Λεπουρας διαχειριστής , και το καταγγέλλω επί της ευκαιρίας



Οκ σε ευχαριστω για την ενημέρωση! Αν θελετε βοήθεια στο vbulletin του forum μπορώ να προσφέρω μια και είμαι γνώστης του αντικειμένου και moderator στο vbulletin.gr..  :Wink:

----------


## arel

στις αναρτήσεις μηνυμάτων στα *forum* η επιλογή *"Επεξεργασία μηνυμάτων"* έχει εξαφανισθεί, πώς το επαναφέρουμε ;

----------


## arel

η επιλογή *"Επεξεργασία μηνυμάτων"* στα προηγούμενα μηνύματα έχει εξαφανισθεί, πώς το επαναφέρουμε ;

βλέπω σ αυτό το τελευταίο μήνυμα που μόλις ανάρτησα υπάρχει, μόνο στα προηγούμενα *"γιόκ"*

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Με την ευκαιρία θα ήθελα να προσθέσω μια παράκληση (για να μην ενοχλώ τους διαχειριστές με προσωπικά μηνύματα) αν μπορούσε η διαχείριση της ιστοσελίδας να προσθέσει τη ρωσική (κυριλλική ) γραφή στον επεξεργαστή κειμένου. Πολλές φορές όταν χρειάζεται να αναγραφεί ο τύπος ενός εξαρτήματος (πχ μιας λυχνίας) ρωσικής προέλευσης, τα περισσότερα γράμματα δεν εμφανίζονται σωστά.

----------


## VirusX2

> η επιλογή *"Επεξεργασία μηνυμάτων"* στα προηγούμενα μηνύματα έχει εξαφανισθεί, πώς το επαναφέρουμε ;
> 
> βλέπω σ αυτό το τελευταίο μήνυμα που μόλις ανάρτησα υπάρχει, μόνο στα προηγούμενα *"γιόκ"*



 :Hammer:  Εαν πας να επεξεργαστεις κάποιο μήνυμα πριν από 2 ημέρες.. λογικό να μην μπορείς..

----------

